# gears of war wont install



## xfire21 (Jun 11, 2009)

allright every time i try to install gears of war just to let you know i got all the reqiremnets and more than enough hardrive space about halfway through the download it error 1305 error reading E:/program files/microsoft games/gears of war/wargame/cookedpc/maps/SP_Ephyrastreets/SP_Ephyrastreets_scripting6.war.comp. verify that the file exists and that you can acess it i looked for the scripting in the map and found it but i dont know what the problem is.


----------



## Aus_Karlos (Mar 10, 2007)

Hi xfire21 and welcome to TSF,

The error 1305 usually indicates there is a problem reading from the installation source, or the CD/DVD drive.
You can try the following.

*Examine the CD-ROM or DVD Disc*
Examine the disc for visible deformation or substantial scratches.

*Clean the Program CD-ROM or DVD*
Clean the program CD-ROM or DVD. To do this, use a CD-ROM cleaning kit, or gently wipe the silver side of the CD-ROM with a soft, lint-free cotton cloth from the center of the CD-ROM outward.

*Note** Do not use paper cloth which can scratch the plastic and leave streaks, and do not use a circular motion when you wipe the CD-ROM.

If the issue continues to occur, clean the CD-ROM with a damp cloth or a commercial CD cleaning solution. Dry the CD-ROM thoroughly before you insert it into the CD-ROM drive. 

*Test the CD-ROM or DVD in another Drive*
Try the CD-ROM or DVD in another drive. For DVDs, make sure that the drive has a DVD logo on the front of the drive. If the disc works in this test, then the issue may be with the original drive not properly reading the disc. Contact your computer or disc drive manufacturer. If your computer has multiple CD-ROM, CD-R, CD/RW or DVD drives, test the disc in the other drive.

If after you clean the disc, the disc does not work on another computer then it is likely that the disc is bad and must be replaced. If you see the same issues with a replacement disc as with the original disc.

*Quit Unnecessary Software*
Other applications may interfere with the reading of the disc, for example, antivirus, firewall or anti-crash software. To quit all visible programs:

1. On the Taskbar, right-click each icon, and then click *Exit, Quit, Close* or *Disable* (if these options are available).
2. Press CTRL+ALT+DEL to display the Close Program window. If any program other than Microsoft Explorer is listed, click the program, and then click *Remove*. Repeat this step until all programs except Explorer have been removed.Note Explorer is the Windows user interface.

*Reduce Drive Caching*
To reduce CD-ROM or DVD drive caching:

1. Click Start, point to Settings, and then click Control Panel.
2. Double-click System and then on the Performance tab, click File System .
3. On the CD-ROM or DVD tab, move the Supplemental Cache Size slider to Small.
4. In the Optimize Access Pattern For box, click No Read-Ahead.
5. Click OK, and then click Close.
6. When you are prompted to restart your computer, click Yes.


----------



## xfire21 (Jun 11, 2009)

now i got a new error 1605


----------



## Aus_Karlos (Mar 10, 2007)

If its a Windows Install error then it indicates that the Installation program is corrupt. Go to this link to get a update fix.
http://www.microsoft.com/downloads/...fc-5f56-4a38-b838-de776fd4138c&displaylang=en


----------

